# show me your van!



## craigmk6 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am after a van to kit out for detailing.

Where better to look at others than on here!! 

Show off your van/set up please :driver:

thanks, craig


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68809


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I remeber a discussion and someone mentioned a suggested layout for a double side door van It went something like this. As I'm a graphic designer I knocked up a quick picture on a pro program that I use 







Basically it invoves making a second bulkhead using the water tank. Then you rack out the back van leaving space for things like powerwasher and genny etc. Inbetween the two bulkheads simply rack it out allowing you more storage space, tbh the picture is pretty self explanitory!


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

zogzog60 said:


> I remeber a discussion and someone mentioned a suggested layout for a double side door van It went something like this. As I'm a graphic designer I knocked up a quick picture on a pro program that I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly how mines setup and its a perfect layout, works really well.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

i still have to get mine fitted out proper


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

very organised gavin


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> i still have to get mine fitted out proper


I really honestly and truthfully dont mean any offence in this but that has to be the understatement of the year !

LMAO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


>


No water tank? same van as I have but I have just had mine re-sprayed bright orange with black detailing.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

You really do leave yourself open to critism Gav that has to be the worst detailers van i have ever seen


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i agree with the above


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

It certainly has everything crammed in there thats for sure


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

minus the tank...


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Not for Detailing mind you  (could sure use some tlc though!)


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

zogzog60 said:


> I remeber a discussion and someone mentioned a suggested layout for a double side door van It went something like this. As I'm a graphic designer I knocked up a quick picture on a pro program that I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how mine is.............:thumb:










The tank will soon to be boxed in completely.










Half way through kitting out


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

DPN said:


> Thats how mine is.............:thumb:


Seems to be one of the most effective ways of doing it!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

all that you need now is a bog  and some toilet roll


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good dude but don't think much to your sign writer he's made a right mess of it its unreadable


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

*Yet another work van*






















I will be redoing the interior again this fall. It will have a new water tank that goes from wall to wall on a new rack so I can put another shelf on top of it. Another rack is going in behind the drivers seat and yes, it will house a port-a-potti. Hey, when you gotta go you gotta go!.







The big red generator from Coleman is going in favor of a Honda EU2000.







The pressure washer is an 11hp Honda with a General pump that flows 4gpm.







The rack holding my bottles is from Pit Posse in the US.














Things you don't see include a 900 watt Rockford Fosgate sound system with Eclipse head unit and Morel mids and tweets and a 10" Eclipse sub. Life is good!!


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Weird way of posting your pictures! But other than that looks a good sized van! Not alot in the way of shelving etc, but seems to get everything in well!


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

zogzog60 said:


> Weird way of posting your pictures! But other than that looks a good sized van! Not alot in the way of shelving etc, but seems to get everything in well!


I don't know what happened with the pics. My apologies. I'm just learning how to post to the forum. I found that by keeping everything in bins, its easier to keep it organized and looks alot cleaner. Plus, I have hammered the brakes at 80 kmh and the only thing that launched were the microfibres. I'd much rather get hit with one of them then a one litre pump sprayer.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The van :










The set up, behind the back shelving there is a 250L water tank and a 3000w inverter under the floor pan in the foot wells in the back


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

james b said:


> The van :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does the invertor work, does it power the pressure washer etc? what sort of cost is there involved in doing it?


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn247/Valeter/FrontofVan1.jpg

heres mine

Gareth


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

davidrogers190 said:


> how does the invertor work, does it power the pressure washer etc? what sort of cost is there involved in doing it?


I dont use it much, yes it will power the PW but i have to leave the van running while i use some thing that draws that much power, it has an extra Battery bridged with the standard one, i have only used it 3 times in 7or8 month  to be fair i dont really need it but its nice to have just incase :thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Absolutely cool vehicle. Do you think my wife would be mad if I gutted our W8 Passat Wagen?


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

james b said:


> The van :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you find you have enough room for all your kit in your astra? I like these as they look far more car like than other vans but with that comes less space i suppose.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes but we are not talking about cleaning 5-10 cars a day valeting we are doing 1 car in a day - 3days, its not big enough to be valeting loads of cars from but it is to detail out of, its quite well kitted out with a lot of clever bits to get it in there 

And we are not on the road every day, we are mainly working out of this:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for that mate. good to know they are big enough to detail from which is what i would want it for. Was thinking about either one of these or a colour coded caddy as i dont really like any other vans. is it the 120bhp one you have? Do you find it powerful enough with your water tank full?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

alex163 said:


> Thanks for that mate. good to know they are big enough to detail from which is what i would want it for. Was thinking about either one of these or a colour coded caddy as i dont really like any other vans. is it the 120bhp one you have? Do you find it powerful enough with your water tank full?


Mine is only a 1.7cdti baby  but its very econimical as we drive in and out of london most days at about 10MPH :tumbleweed: so dont need much more, but it is remaped and a few goodys, its more than powerfull enough for a work van IMO,


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JB move over this is a van:


















































Robbie


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rob,they are old pictures of the paintwork

wheres the new ones :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> rob,they are old pictures of the paintwork
> 
> wheres the new ones :lol:


:lol: Not taken any yet :wall:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i beat you hate me now for reminding you on many occasions :lol::lol:

ill promiss to give the van a layer of sn next time am down :lol:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

love that, looks so nice.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Robbie mate thats a beach buggy, and you need to get some colour coding done dude :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

petenaud said:


> love that, looks so nice.


just wait to see it now :lol:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely van that Caddy! I might just have to treat myself to one.... :argie:


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never seen a sportier van. :lol:


----------

